# Repair Manual



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone have or have seen the workshop repair manuals that are on ebay? Was wondering if it would be of any use, since I am a do-it yourself type of person.

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, they're very handy to have. :thumbup: 

Make sure you buy the one that is for your model, as there are 2 of them being sold (one for the MKI and the other for MKII)

Sellers don't usually mention this piece of info.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I am not sure which one (MKI or MKII) I need, can anyone give me some assitance? I obviously have the 2005 canadian model. The repair manual CDs on ebay are for the T30 series, here are the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NISSAN-X-TRAIL-...ryZ72274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/NISSAN-X-TRAIL-...ryZ72274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Both seem to be the same manual. Is the canadian model the T30?

Greg


aussietrail said:


> Yes, they're very handy to have. :thumbup:
> 
> Make sure you buy the one that is for your model, as there are 2 of them being sold (one for the MKI and the other for MKII)
> 
> Sellers don't usually mention this piece of info.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Well I am not sure which one (MKI or MKII) I need, can anyone give me some assitance? I obviously have the 2005 canadian model. The repair manual CDs on ebay are for the T30 series, here are the link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NISSAN-X-TRAIL-...ryZ72274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> or
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NISSAN-X-TRAIL-...ryZ72274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Greg,

The exy in Canada is MKII. Both MKI and MKII are referred to as X-Trail T30

I have just checked the ebay link you gave me and the first one which has a page from the manual posted is the one for MKII and this is what you need. I have both manuals and I checked them both.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NISSAN-X-TRAIL-...ryZ72274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hope this helps.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Oreo,

I don't think the first one is correct (it shows the 2.0 litre engine)... as for the second link I cannot tell. sorry...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Oreo,
> 
> I don't think the first one is correct (it shows the 2.0 litre engine)... as for the second link I cannot tell. sorry...
> 
> Please check your private messages & respond.


Marc,

This manual covers all 3 engine types:

QR20DE, QR25DE and YD22DDT.

That page was just as example of the section that discussed the cooling system for QR20DE. Subsequent sections have all the details for QR25DE (which is what you have in Canada)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Well I guess then it could do the job...

I'm just used to working with the North American ESM which has only one engine detailed in it (the qr25de).


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Oreo said:


> Does anyone have or have seen the workshop repair manuals that are on ebay? Was wondering if it would be of any use, since I am a do-it yourself type of person.
> 
> Greg


Hey. I have the manual on CD. Give me an adress of ftp server, and i will upload it to you. 

Alex


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sorry Alex,
but it has been confirmed before by "Nissan Forums Administration" that this practise will not be tolerated within the forums.




poruchik_r said:


> Hey. I have the manual on CD. Give me an adress of ftp server, and i will upload it to you.
> 
> Alex


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Sorry Alex,
> but it has been confirmed before by "Nissan Forums Administration" that this practise will not be tolerated within the forums.


Sorry. Was too busy, didn't read the forum for a while, missed it. Will not happen again.


----------



## Bigvern (Nov 20, 2005)

Can anyone help me, i'm still looking for a Mk I manual, ebay guy only seeling Mk II at the moment, any suggestions? And do the manuals define between RHD and LHD?


----------



## Bigvern (Nov 20, 2005)

Its ok, got one


----------



## dinodelucchi (Nov 29, 2005)

*Do the CD Manuals explain ... ...*

How to remove the existing stereo head unit? I am about 300 km's into my new x-trail and one cd isn't enough. I've started looking for an mp3 compatible cd, but one I found in a local store was $189.00 plus $85 to install. That seemed over the top to me. So if I buy a stereo over the internet, how hard are they to install?


----------



## shumyl (Aug 28, 2006)

*X trail technical manuals*

Hi, any of you guys out there with a T30 X-trail 2.0L Automatic technical Manual? In pdf form ..


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yes, quite a few of us have it


----------



## shumyl (Aug 28, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Yes, quite a few of us have it


Hi Valboo, any chance of emailing me a copy to [email protected]


----------



## shumyl (Aug 28, 2006)

How big is the file? if possible email to [email protected]m thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

We cannot do that: *it would be illegal*.
The set of files total about 100 megs.

You may make searches on the internet... sometimes you find things like that on e-bay


----------



## shumyl (Aug 28, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> We cannot do that: *it would be illegal*.
> The set of files total about 100 megs.
> 
> You may make searches on the internet... sometimes you find things like that on e-bay


I c...no worries, not urgent anyway. just interested to learn more about my ride. cheers


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I got mine on ebay uk


----------



## Rayman13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, I am battling to get a manual for my 2.0Lt X-trail 1997 here in South Africa, without having to pay through my neck. Can anyone help me?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rayman just google Nissan X trail service manual. Its how I got mine for free. But once again x-trail was not made in 1997. The T30 is either series 1 2001-04 or series II 2005-7 to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Rayman13 (Jan 4, 2014)

My apologies.... it is a 2007 model!!


----------

